# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  ProxySwitcher__Rus

## GHoSt444

Самая лучшая программа для скрытия вышего IP адреса и замены на новый, потом можно поменять обратно.
Недавно я не мог подключиться к E-gold, и бесплатно скачивал с Deposit’a (сами понимаете, что с одного ip-адреса это довольно скучно) да и многое другое не мог сделать в нете из-за своего IP. Конечно я знал что есть проги , которые меняют IP – адрес и попробовал дюжину таких прог, но не одна программа не хотела работать нормально (то интернет круто глючил, то вообще никуда ни заходил). Но буквально неделю назад искал крэк для одной моей проге и благодаря этой рекламе скачал Proxy Switcher Pro (сам не помню как я её нашёл, но я её скачал). В самом начале мне объяснили флэш – роликом а дальше запустился мастер и я нашёл примерно 1500 свободных IP – адресов (конечно как и везде не все работают успешно, но эта прога как – то всё через хитро жопу определяет рабочие) и процентов то 40% рабочие.
Так что теперь скачиваю с депозита и без труда подключился к E-gold и уже успел натворить много дел с этой прогой.
К программе есть руссификатор и инструкция к нему

http://letitbit.net/download/55154.5...r_Rus.rar.html

----------


## Aise

Троянчик по твоей сылочке Не хорошо

----------

